# is sharpie marker safe?



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Just a question for those who would know- I use a sharpie marker to write date and numbers on the eggs. But I often foster and re-distribute eggs and chicks. Will it be ok to mark with a sharpie on a new hatch chick down? I usually use gentine violet for that..but sometimes there are eggs from different clutches and I am trying to distinguish those babies. I tried mccormic food dyes-they dont stay for too long,not even couple of days
Appreciate any suggestion


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sharpies should be fine. They're nontoxic so I don't see why not.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Roxy !


----------

